# Navy Seal kills 165lb Deer with Slingshot and .45 cal lead ball



## NightKnight

http://www.chiefaj.com/slingshot_record_book.htm



> 11/24/2009 Record Book for Game & Fish taken with a Slingshot
> 
> Deer taken with slingshot by Navy Seal, Madison Parker
> 
> Madison Parker harvested this 165# doe with slingshot and hand cast .45 lead slug. Madison did this in front of a platoon of Navy Seals.


Darned impressive if you ask me! Looks like he got a neck shot.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Here is Madison Parkers web sight. At the 2004 tournament I shot one of his slingshots that a friend had and was not at all impressed. It was very slow (about 145 over the Chrony at a standard draw length) and cost quite a bit of money. Tex
http://www.primitivesupply.com/


----------



## Guest

thx for posting... i feel bad for all the ones that got away tho...


----------



## Hrawk

cerb said:


> thx for posting... i feel bad for all the ones that got away tho...


^^^ This.

How many animals were injured only before he finally got his kill ?


----------



## dgui

Hrawk said:


> thx for posting... i feel bad for all the ones that got away tho...


^^^ This.

How many animals were injured only before he finally got his kill ?
[/quote]

I agree. I am not impressed nor surprised at what cruelty men will inflict because of false pride.


----------



## Southpaw LW

I saw in the record book that a guy took a bear with one of Chief's Quickbows... Crazy! He's got a bigger pair than I have, that's for sure!


----------



## Formidonis Noctu

Dgui hit the nail on the head.
It Doesn't impress me one bit.


----------



## erlkonig

I just brought one of his slingshot


----------



## BCLuxor

Guys your all being very judgmental here Madison is a wilderness instructor I'm sure he will eat and put to use his quarry he is not the type of person who strikes me to be a trophy hunter....


----------



## AlmostHuman

Will agree that the SEAL incident is just plain wrong , though some might argue , dgui , that shooting lizards for the fun of it smacks a little of cruelty and false pride .....


----------



## dgui

AlmostHuman said:


> Will agree that the SEAL incident is just plain wrong , though some might argue , dgui , that shooting lizards for the fun of it smacks a little of cruelty and false pride .....


Ok, well said and I shall refrain and never shoot another Lizard.


----------



## AlmostHuman

Kudos dgui we all love you again







, though we have to remember we are ambassadors for this sport and as such we have to show more common sense than Joe average as somewhere out there our actions are being monitored and all it takes is a little public outcry for the powers that be to take a sudden and unwelcome interest in our pastime . Slingshot shooting is the last unregulated and unlicensed pastime with hunting overtones , pray , it stays like that ..... Preachy a##hole that I am

Pat


----------



## mckee

luxor5 said:


> Guys your all being very judgmental here Madison is a wilderness instructor I'm sure he will eat and put to use his quarry he is not the type of person who strikes me to be a trophy hunter....


were not trying to say that were saying its cruel to do this because he proberly injured and made other deer have a slow and painful death


----------



## danielh

Slingshots are powerful accurate weapons yes, but for now i think its best to shoot arrows at live game and not balls. I think its awesome a deer can be taken, but as they said what about those that didnt die. Ive shot deer with a .444 mag and it ran over a hundred yards, cuz i missed and neck shot him.

Maybe when slingshots OR the ammo design reaches the level where you get a complete pass through even hitting the shoulder, THEN slingshots will be safe for non-survival hunting.

I think they day will have to come when football shaped lead balls can have twist like a rifle barrel....lol


----------



## dgui

AlmostHuman said:


> Kudos dgui we all love you again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , though we have to remember we are ambassadors for this sport and as such we have to show more common sense than Joe average as somewhere out there our actions are being monitored and all it takes is a little public outcry for the powers that be to take a sudden and unwelcome interest in our pastime . Slingshot shooting is the last unregulated and unlicensed pastime with hunting overtones , pray , it stays like that ..... Preachy a##hole that I am
> 
> Pat


All Creatures Great and Small. The 3 Lizard shot videos have been killed.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

I have a few words

That don't impress me much...
Rambo guys running around the woods with under powered weapons....yes you may kill one outright with a bit of luck but I'm afraid percentages are against you especially with lead shot....I just don't get why guys keep trying to prove they can take all big game with a slingshot

.nuff said


----------



## mckee

slingshot_sniper said:


> I have a few words
> 
> That don't impress me much...
> Rambo guys running around the woods with under powered weapons....yes you may kill one outright with a bit of luck but I'm afraid percentages are against you especially with lead shot....I just don't get why guys keep trying to prove they can take all big game with a slingshot
> 
> .nuff said


i totally agree people are pushing way over the limits with the game being took with them


----------



## danielh

I agree again, for now, the math is against them, live game needs to be hit HARD and with serious kinetic energy, and the ammo needs serious penetration properties....this is why a 40lb bow can kill deer easily.

Slingshots are very elegant and powerful....but ammo design needs lots of work, if you wanna hunt.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

mckee it is the very reason most hunting is banned here,before you could hunt anything and animals were left dying in pain having run off after being shot in the neck with under powered weapons.

Even bow hunting was banned in the 1960 because of the very fact.. you can't guarantee a clean kill.


----------



## NaturalFork

Holy crap. That is impressive!


----------



## NaturalFork

I have viewed that page many times and did not see this. And still dont.


----------



## Jim Williams

Impressive maybe but I find it very irresponsible taking deer with a catapult. It's not showing much respect for ones quarry is it?


----------



## Nico

For one thing: This is a hunting section thread in the general discussion section so thats a recipe for trouble, allowing coin and other trick shooters to put the man down without proper justification.

Some of you have made inaccurate statements alluding to him possibly "injuring" numerous other deer before killing this deer? How do you know? Assumptive statements such as those are hurtful in many ways when you dont know the exact circumstances of a situation.

An anti calling a decorated Navy Seal a rambo type guy? Consider the source.

If you dont understand the man's weapon design then its hard to base any real judgment of his slingshots without first understanding their function, proper use and capabilities.

Why take this original post by Aaron out of proportion and start attacking a man who is of high integrity without fully understanding the details of how this deer kill came to be?

You keep talking about the _image of the sport of slingshots _? Well it does _no justice _to the supposed sport to give an new onlooker the image highly judgemental types who want to dictate how this old time homemade weapon should or should not be used. Quite off putting actually..

Finally: What gets me is how you all will mourn a former Mod as "loss to the slingshot forum" who basically insulted the target boys who he spent time with actually meeting. By saying he's tired of the elite nonsense of the paper punchers.

Yet Madison never put any of you down and has spoken respectfully to all yet, he's being cut down for this once in a life time deer kill with this slingshot?

Whats wrong with this place?


----------



## gamekeeper john

that is impressive, i dont think its wrong to shoot large animals with a slingshot..... but it must be a clean kill, the thing is if you shoot a deer, fish, rabbit, lizard or fly's with sand its still taking a life, but if your going to eat it thats fine, killing for the fun of it is wrong! i know a lot of people dont like the look of it but go back a few thousand years to cavemen times, humans had to kill whatever they could with whatever they could just to feed there young and survive, and we might not of been here now if we didn't do stuff like that, i would much rather shoot my own rabbit or pheasant than go to the supermarket and buy meat from there, john


----------



## Somnophore

I think fully grown deer are a bit of a push with a catty, you are unlikely to get a clean kill the majority of the time, I do however think some of the little muncjak deer we have here would fall down easy with a catty lead ball to the head.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

@nicos let me just clear one thing up with you,

My post was firstly directed at the photo which didn't impress me much and maybe I was not clear in my next statement which BTW was directed at the page and the chief...if you note I have said it before about big game hunters running around the woods with under powered weapons as rambo type guys(key word guys)

My post was not directed at one man but many,twist it how you will if it gains you points for the pro...bye bye now


----------



## wd40

The topics of hunting with a slingshot, or the appropriate size of the game, or using arrows with a slingshot, etc., has been hashed and rehashed many times before and will be many times again. I'm not getting into that.

But I will say that I think some of you have Mr. Parker all wrong.

He actually joined this forum in the fall of last year. He has made and shot slingshots his whole life. He is now about 60. That's 50-some-odd years of experience.

He did nothing on the forum but encourage others and offer to help any that needed it. He was a great asset to the forum. Whether he still comes on here much, I don't know.

Yes, he hunts with his slingshots. And he eats what he kills, except certain snakes.

He actually wrote about this very incident right here on the forum. I just went and found it.

"It was August of 2002. I was in Ft. Knox Kentucky. I was teaching a week long course to the SEALs on Field craft and wilderness living.

"I had about 10 or 12 guys there with me when a full grown Doe, about 180lbs., stepped out on us. I took the shot and nailed her right between the eyes. She went down instantly, but was not dead. I ran to her and she was trying to get up but was too dazed because her frontal skull was cracked. I cut her throat and the rest is history.

"I still have people that say that it didn't really happen, but I have at least 12 SEALs that witnessed it. Heavy .45cal black powder sabit. If you make the hit, nothing can stand. It is devestating and what a wonderfull way too hunt.

"Don't get me wrong, I don't hunt deer with a slingshot. I just happened to have the shot, and I took it. Mostly I hunt small game like squirrels, rabbits, ducks, armadillos, raccoon, rats, etc. Good on all my slingshot hunter friends. May you all take the game with honor.......Frogman"

Go back through and read his posts. Doesn't seem like he's on an ego kick to me.

WD40


----------



## marcus sr

im gonna sit on the fence after reading this,i see it that a catty was designed to put food on the table as well as provide sport,on the otherside i dont agree with careless use in the injury of an animal,but then again its wrong to presume the fella injured other deer or animals ,nowhere in the article is that stated,people are just assuming and that can lead to bad feelings,as well as petty bickering something im sure no one on here wants or needs

my 2 pence worth

marcus sr


----------



## shooter452

Nico said:


> For one thing: This is a hunting section thread in the general discussion section so thats a recipe for trouble, allowing coin and other trick shooters to put the man down without proper justification.
> 
> Some of you have made inaccurate statements alluding to him possibly "injuring" numerous other deer before killing this deer? How do you know? Assumptive statements such as those are hurtful in many ways when you dont know the exact circumstances of a situation.
> 
> An anti calling a decorated Navy Seal a rambo type guy? Consider the source.
> 
> If you dont understand the man's weapon design then its hard to base any real judgment of his slingshots without first understanding their function, proper use and capabilities.
> 
> Why take this original post by Aaron out of proportion and start attacking a man who is of high integrity without fully understanding the details of how this deer kill came to be?
> 
> You keep talking about the _image of the sport of slingshots _? Well it does _no justice _to the supposed sport to give an new onlooker the image highly judgemental types who want to dictate how this old time homemade weapon should or should not be used. Quite off putting actually..
> 
> Finally: What gets me is how you all will mourn a former Mod as "loss to the slingshot forum" who basically insulted the target boys who he spent time with actually meeting. By saying he's tired of the elite nonsense of the paper punchers.
> 
> Yet Madison never put any of you down and has spoken respectfully to all yet, he's being cut down for this once in a life time deer kill with this slingshot?
> 
> Whats wrong with this place?


Very well said. Sheesh, I can only hope this could have been avoided by placing in the hunting section. I'm disappointed in the attitude.


----------



## NightKnight

shooter452 said:


> Very well said. Sheesh, I can only hope this could have been avoided by placing in the hunting section. I'm disappointed in the attitude.


The hunting forum did not exist when this was posted. Moving it there now.

PS Most of the people posting are actually hunters.


----------



## AlmostHuman

As long as it doesn't lead to poorly considered emulation ie : some idiot only wounding( which in turn would eventually lead to unwanted legislation leading to a curtailing of our pastime ) . I'm not averse to hunting for the " pot " myself ( rabbit , wood pigeon ) . Somnophore there are plenty of muntjac round these parts , raiding allotments and gardens and barking like weird dogs . Actually get them in my back garden most nights but wouldn't dream of a having a go with a ss .....

Pat


----------



## Somnophore

I wouldnt shoot any deer with a catty personally, I was just saying I think you could cleanly kill a muntjac with one. Any hunting I so is mainly either pest control to protect my chickens and kitchen garden, or small game such as rabbit and pigeon again for pest control but also for the pot. I have no need to hunt deer and I quite like them, but I was just commenting on what I thought was possible.


----------



## shooter452

slingshot_sniper said:


> @nicos let me just clear one thing up with you,
> 
> My post was firstly directed at the photo which didn't impress me much and maybe I was not clear in my next statement which BTW was directed at the page and the chief...if you note I have said it before about big game hunters running around the woods with under powered weapons as rambo type guys(key word guys)
> 
> My post was not directed at one man but many,twist it how you will if it gains you points for the pro...bye bye now


This is the damage that is caused when one or a few do things the wrong way with over the top promotion. Now any one who wants to do it the right way has to combat the hard feelings and the walls created by the first. I'm talking about "the chief" here and not frogman whom deserves much more respect than he has been given on this thread.


----------



## shooter452

NightKnight said:


> Very well said. Sheesh, I can only hope this could have been avoided by placing in the hunting section. I'm disappointed in the attitude.


The hunting forum did not exist when this was posted. Moving it there now.

PS Most of the people posting are actually hunters.
[/quote]

Didn't notice the date on the first post. I was wondering why an event that happened years ago was brought up like it's news. Never ment to criticize original post just some of the misinformed vile it sparked.


----------



## John McKean

I've spoken to Madison by phone and have always enjoyed his posts. He is,in my opinion, a completely honorable person, a dedicated teacher of wilderness survival, and everything that is good concerning the slingshot sport & its applications. Furthermore, he always strives to encourage everyone who would enter the slingshot community, whether for hunting , marksmanship, mechanics of the art, building or creating unique forks, or merely plinking for relaxation. In fact, to me, for someone to "put down" a Navy SEAL for a unique (and successful) act of hunting (while teaching survival to other SEALS,no less) is almost anti-American!


----------



## GameKeeper

NO WAY. I dont belive that guy









Did anyone can post a video of KILL - but really KILL not only a fish on stick (arrow). Or dead for many hours dear (with many fly and insects around). Anyone?

Every single video I saw was just like a joke with no killing scenes, only shot and the "shoted" animal. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Guest

its just that maybe some nub like me will get the idea that he can go and shoot anything with a sling shot, and that WILL cause a LOT of injuries, not that you will hear about any of them.

its a great kill tho, and impresses me immensely, gives me hope for the future economic collapse


----------



## BCLuxor

\Nico im with you bud as with my first post..... WHAT is wrong with this forum now its a minefield of toe stepping and eggshells, not half a year ago everyone on this forum was up Madisons A**RSE... and for some strange reason now this post has sprung up he is the enemy... how many more \CONTRIBUTING members are we going to attack before we push them all away,. and that line about him injuring many other deer "proberly".... all I see is one dead deer and a slingshot, although I agree it may not be the most responsible method because less informed people may emulate and actually injure many more deer,


----------



## AlmostHuman

Egos and tempers get roused , eggshells get crushed . so now it's time to draw a line in the sand and say this is it , no more . Keep it free from personal attacks , race , religion and politics , and remember that some folks hunt , some folks make holes in cans and some just like to stir sh#t up ( and some love unquestioning sycophancy ) , then perhaps normality can resume or at least some semblance of same .... My only point was to say that I hope it doesn't lead to some of the less competent trying to copy it with catastrophic results .


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Most seem to be missing a few very important points. First, this happened on a survival training mission. I knew some guys who were assigned to the Jungle Training Center at Ft. Sherman, and in a survival situation, you eat anything and everything that will fuel the body. Under those circumstances, if you get a chance at meat, you take it. Second, Madison's slingshots are intended to be shot full butterfly, and he claims 250 fps with heavy lead bullets. I have no reason to doubt him, but no longer have the strength, if I ever did, to pull one of his slingshots and see for myself. I suspect they are in the range of 50~60 pounds at full draw. Lastly, he did not kill the deer with a slingshot, he killed it with a knife.

It was, in my opinion, very impressive. Not many of us have the skill to hit a deer between the eyes, nor the strength to use the kind of slingshot capable of fracturing a skull.


----------



## NightKnight

luxor5 said:


> WHAT is wrong with this forum now its a minefield of toe stepping and eggshells


Really? 10 people post on this thread and the WHOLE forum has something wrong with it? I think you are taking that a bit far.


----------



## AlmostHuman

Make that 9.6 people , remember I'm only almost human ......


----------



## AJW

This is the "Slingshot Hunting and Fishing" Section. If you don't like hunting, and the end goal of hunting which is killing animals, LEAVE THIS AREA NOW !!!!	What are you doing here anyway, people who post here have a right to do so and to do so without criticism or personal attacks. They have a right to discus and post pictures in this section, without harassment.

And who do you attack ????	Madison Parker, a navy seal, a man who has proven his worth and loyalty many times over and continues to. Shame on you. There should be a rule that says -" before you attack an individual, you must show that you are, by deed or action, at least one half their stature ".

HUNTERS ..... Standup and take your Section back !! Post often.

Al

P.S. If I thought it would help, I'd start hunting.


----------



## shot in the foot

AJW said:


> This is the "Slingshot Hunting and Fishing" Section. If you don't like hunting, and the end goal of hunting which is killing animals, LEAVE THIS AREA NOW !!!!	What are you doing here anyway, people who post here have a right to do so and to do so without criticism or personal attacks. They have a right to discus and post pictures in this section, without harassment.
> 
> And who do you attack ????	Madison Parker, a navy seal, a man who has proven his worth and loyalty many times over and continues to. Shame on you. There should be a rule that says -" before you attack an individual, you must show that you are, by deed or action, at least one half their stature ".
> 
> HUNTERS ..... Standup and take your Section back !! Post often.
> 
> Al
> 
> P.S. If I thought it would help, I'd start hunting.


Well said, i want it to stop now, this topic is a old one, and started before this hunting forum came, so if you dont like dont look, jeff


----------



## BCLuxor

Maybe I was a little over reacting to this again ... Where is Madison BTW.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

AJW stop saying people are attacking Madison,they were not, some here are running with that notion and continue to do so.

Please try to understand this, it was not the man that gave rise to controversy but rather the weapon/ammo or method used in dispatching big game and nothing more.

And IIRC this was dragged up in the general slingshot forum which is why some non hunters posted here,so they to had the right to post also

And I note its ok to attack if you will,people who found it controversial,controversy will always conjure up heated discussions,its a fact of life.

But you and shot foot are right now that it's in its rightful place(hunting section) it should save from anymore controversial discussion in the future,

Have a nice day and happy hunting

I'll get my coat


----------



## Somnophore

I don't really agree with the arguement that just because I hunt then I can't be critical of anyone hunting. For me the key rule of hunting is to get a clean kill, and not risk wounding the animal If you can (that is the basis of UK law also) if I feel that people are hunting in a potentially irresponsible manner it's right to raise concerns about this.

Whilst this may have been a clean kill, people may act irresponsibly by trying to emulate this thinking that slingshots are an adequate deer hunting tool in all situations, whereas they really aren't. Most aren't powerful enough and you'd need to be really close. This is my main concern.

I also think that as a hunting community it's for us to ensure as much as is possible that hunters know what is and isn't acceptable,
And encourage responsible hunting, this will then limit the ammunition the antis have against us.


----------



## AJW

We must be making ground ... I see you have farted and fallen back to the humane concerns about the animal.

This forum is no place for concerns that serve only to cleave a huge gap between hunters and people who are concerned about the animals. I don't hunt, but I will go to the wall to defend the rights of hunters to post pictures and discuss hunting skills and kills in their section of this forum .... and to do so without some back bitting [email protected] disrupting the whole forum, ranting on about an unsolvable problem. Then you ultimately put the blame on the forum itself. How Lame is that. Grow up.

Hunter have this right WITHOUT riders or conditions. That means they don't have to ask you, or appease you or your sideline concerns. No Ya Buts please.

And where are you hunters? Do you want to quit, run off and lick you wound some where else or will you stand up a be counted with me.

There ... now I taken a shot at everyone, except, as always, MXRED91 who has posted over two dozen cad plans of his designs. Your still the man Chuck.


----------



## mr.joel

Somnophore said:


> I also think that as a hunting community it's for us to ensure as much as is possible that hunters know what is and isn't acceptable,
> And encourage responsible hunting, this will then limit the ammunition the antis have against us.


Who is "us?" You mean "you."

The man has been using a slingshot for half a century. If he thinks it's a doable shot, I'm inclined to think it's fine. It's illogical to base what "the hunting community" considers acceptable based on what antis would theoretically use as ammunition against us: they would use anything. Also, this wasn't hunting in the modern sense. It was during a class to teach men who would be stuck behind enemy lines for extended periods how to take care of and feed themselves, with whatever opportunity that would present itself.


----------



## Somnophore

I don't see the right to hunt and concerns for animal welfare as being in any way mutually exclusive. I do however think things are a bit different in the UK as USA and some other countries, USA and some others having a strong gun and hunting lobby, and constitution rights protecting such. Therefore it's a lot easier to rant and be gung-hi about absolute rights to do whatever you want. In the UK we don't have that, and we are always one step away from our government banning this or that, so we have to be far more careful what we allow hunters to do in our country if we want to be able to continue to legally hunt.

For example we are fighting very hard to try to stop scotland banning air weapons, as most of us in the Uk cannot or are not in the position to get a firearms licence air weapons are one of our only hunting tools. We are at a tipping point here in the UK, and I for one don't want to lose my rights to hunt so I will be careful how I choose to do so, and make sure I don't do anything that's is of question in relation to animal suffering,


----------



## mr.joel

I don't know what to tell you about rights in your country. Perhaps if it's that bad you need to assert yourselves the way we did instead of placating their policies.

Again, Madison was not hunting in the usual way one does, he was teaching extended field craft skills to a group of military field operators that depend on stealth and noise discipline critical to their survival in a hostile environment. It is simply not the same as buying a deer tag and heading off with your .30-30. You may do as you like, but professing to us what is acceptable or not based on your fears is hardly productive.


----------



## shot in the foot

right you have all had your views on it, all just leave it now, jeff


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist

Kinda Cruel...


----------



## Guest

TacticalHuntingSurvivalist said:


> Kinda Cruel...


nah, its kinda tasty


----------



## kyrokon

I have not met Madison or know him personaly, have read many of his post from that I will base my thoughts.

Madison is a great hunter and skilled outdoors man! He knows what he is doing, he was at the right place at the right time and had a clean safe shot and took it.

Nice shot man


----------

